# pen glueing



## jeff3285 (Dec 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what glue to use to glue acrylic pen blanks end to end!!!


----------



## lorbay (Dec 29, 2014)

I use thick CA.
Lin.


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 29, 2014)

Drill the blanks and insert the tube before gluing. The 2 pcs. Should be just a hair longer than the finished blank length. Be certain to plug the tubes with whatever.

Now you can use clamps to put some pressure on the glue-up, and there is no danger of the blank parting when you drill it. (the reason is obvious!)


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 29, 2014)

If the blanks are truly acrylic (not some other plastic), then a methyl-chloride based glue such as Weld-On 4 will work best.  The fumes, however, are hazardous, so be sure to have good ventilation.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 29, 2014)

Sylvanite said:


> If the blanks are truly acrylic (not some other plastic), then a methyl-chloride based glue such as Weld-On 4 will work best.  The fumes, however, are hazardous, so be sure to have good ventilation.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric


How does one tell what kind of plastic the pen blank is cast from?

I consider all plastics to be acrylic. Wrong I know, but a customer doesn't really care to know the difference. They just nod their head knowingly when I tell them "It's acrylic".


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 29, 2014)

jeff3285 said:


> Can anyone tell me what glue to use to glue acrylic pen blanks end to end!!!



Again another broad question. It helps alot when someone tells us or better yet shows us what they are trying to do. If you are looking to just glue pen blanks end to end and expect them to be as strong you are mistaken and that is unless you can fuse them together. No glue will have the tensile strength to withstand them snapping. 

If you are segmenting a pen then just treat each blank by itself and do a pen tube build. That is drill each blank with appropriate bit and add them to the tube and use whatever glue you use to glue the tube in. I use epoxy. Now you have the strength of the tube to support that weak joint also. 

You need to explain what you are attempting to be better helped. Good luck


----------

